# My betta is nuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Well I just recently bought some bloodworms for my fishies.... i started feeding them a week ago and now the dumb goofball betta of mine is making a bubble nest, in my dang 55G no less! He made one behind the filter and then theres bubbles spread all over on the side (it must of gotten blown away) 
What a goof! lol anyways... thought I'd share. I'm not planning on breeding him or anything. He loves ruling that dang 55! He's all over the place! Up, Down, around, lol. Im sure he gets quite the exercise! 



One question though... he doesnt have any fins... not from fin rot but from fighting  .... how long does it take for them to grow back and is there anything I can give him to help him?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I don't know for how long but just make sure that he is well sheltered and have a good diet!. Make sure that he has no difficulties feeding, as others may eat his food b4 he comes to the place If you want, you can isolate him.
BTW, who, I mean which fish, was he in trouble with?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

another betta  we tried putting 2 in a 55G just to see if it worked.... it would have except both prefered the one side of the tank where there was no filter.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

It can take a long time for a Bettas fin to grow back all the way and normally they never come back the same as they were before. 99% of the time keeping two males together end up just like yours did. 


RC


----------

